# Johnny Stewart Calls



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just purchased 4 of these calls. PC-1, PC-7, FC-1 and Coaxer.
The coaxer sounds like a Squirel call, and the squeaker is the same sounds as the noise maker I stole out of the dogs chew toy.
The PC-1 has a rubber button tone control on it. I find this very diffucult to get a nice sound out of. Without bitting on the button it sounds terrible. When bitting on it, it is hard to control pitch and cup/uncup hand. 
The PC-7 is very loud. Where I live I don't need to call that loud.
The FC-1 has an unusual sound. It is supposed to be an injured Fox pup. Doesn't sound like any Fox I have heard. I do like the sound though, and I think it will work. 
Over all I am very unhappy with these calls. I lost my favorite call, and I can't remember what brand it was. I have another that worked ok, but the metal reed broke. It has been a bad year for me and calls.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The only JOhnny Stewart calls I have is a PC-3. It is similar to a Sceery AP-6 or a bite style call. Pretty much any call will work, but if you are unhappy with it don't use it. Confidence is the important thing when deciding what call to use.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was playing with the PC-7 today, it might not be to bad. Sure wish I could find the ones I lost.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the pc-3 one. I like that call. I can make tons of differnet sounds with it all at different volumes. I usually use it the most


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I think primos is my favorite becuase the one I have has a nice little rubber band on it and is very easy to adjust the sound, the johnny stewart and knight and hale sound terrible and are very hard to adjust when i found a small rubber band without the sound just going dead, dad asked me why i bought a duck call. Made me feel dumb


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the biggest problem I have found with the ones I bought, they all look the same and are not marked. If I lay them on the table, I don't kow which one is what. I have to scratch marking into them to identify them.


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

you all should try the mac daddy howler by johnny stewart/hunters specialty. It makes sounds rangeing from a howl to mouse squeaks. I bought one and love it.


----------

